# Time for new Trailer.



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Time for replacement trailer...

This one should last.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, dual axle fer that boat...a little "OVERKILL" but it oughta pull great!!! Trailer did look rough, was it too rough to rebuild? Floater did a rebuild on my old cat trailer when I had it and did a great job. maybe you can make a dollar or 2 on the old un...

Glad you back on the roll!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trailer but seems like it woiuld have been way cheaper to just replace the axle and springs on the old one judging by the pictures.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Fresh water Trailer - gave it to them for scrap.
Lasted10 years without any issues, but had lots of rot.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool... But did any flounder die?
Replaced my trailer last year after a high school kid rear-ended my boat; texting.


PS Nice Boat!


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice boat! Trailer has seen better days for sure. We ran into that same problem but it happened going 55 mph on the way back from the boat ramp. Dented up the side of the boat pretty good and broke both leaf springs. Good news is it was at least during day time and we were a couple hundred yards from the house. New trailer looks great, should last a good while!


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Surprised that it lasted ten years. Wheel popped off turning into repair yard.

Got lucky. This one has impressive build and hopefully will give many years of trouble free service.


----------

